# 942 and OTA issues



## gtmacway (Jan 12, 2006)

ug. I'm having an issue where an OTA HD channel is showing no signal. I live in the San Francisco Bay area and 02-01 and 02-02 is not coming in

and I'm getting 87 off all other channels off the same tower on: 9.1 , 4.1, 20.1 , 5.1

I have the newest firmware upgrade, I started noticing it last night.

I have a Dish DVR 942.

any insight? thanks 

Greg


----------



## caminatr (Jan 3, 2006)

gtmacway said:


> ug. I'm having an issue where an OTA HD channel is showing no signal. I live in the San Francisco Bay area and 02-01 and 02-02 is not coming in
> 
> and I'm getting 87 off all other channels off the same tower on: 9.1 , 4.1, 20.1 , 5.1
> 
> ...


Might want to try deleting that local channel, then re-scanning for it.


----------



## gtmacway (Jan 12, 2006)

I rescanned, but didn't delete before that. It didn't work.

I'll try a delete then rescan tonight.


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

I also live in the Bay Area (san jose) and have had a lot of problems with OTA locals in the past week. I haven't been able to get 5.1, 7.1 or 7.2, 11.1, 11.2, and a few more, but they have been OK the last 2 nights or so. I know ABC 7 had problems recently and weren't broadcasting in HD. I hope this helps.


----------



## gtmacway (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahhhhh! So I deleted all the channels and then scanned for them and now 02-01 and 02-02 are gone!!!

what the hell is going on?


----------



## kevin44 (Oct 7, 2005)

I live in the bay area also and I am noticing serious pixelation and loss of signal on hd channels I view. I have very good signal levels and the weather isn't a factor.


----------



## DaveS. (Jul 24, 2005)

gtmacway said:


> Ahhhhh! So I deleted all the channels and then scanned for them and now 02-01 and 02-02 are gone!!!
> 
> what the hell is going on?


I made the mistake of scanning and then looking for the new channels on my "favorites" channels rather than on "all" channels. Any chance that you may have done this? Unless you have the newly scanned channels listed in your "favorites", you won't see them.


----------



## gtmacway (Jan 12, 2006)

okay. I rescanned today and 2-1 and 2-2 are back, but every 3 min or so I get pretty bad pixelation and audio dropout.. I'm at about 70. 

good to know I get to watch 24 tonight. hopefuly it's enoyable


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

gtmacway said:


> okay. I rescanned today and 2-1 and 2-2 are back, but every 3 min or so I get pretty bad pixelation and audio dropout.. I'm at about 70.
> 
> good to know I get to watch 24 tonight. hopefuly it's enoyable


The strenght reading can be misleading. Particularly in hilly areas, a clean signal devoid of multi-path is important. In Seattle, land of the hills, I can get a solid lock on one of the locals as low as 63, but have problems getting a lock on some of the others that might be in the high 70's/low 80's.

John


----------

